# powerview receivers on EBAY



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I've seen some used powerview receivers on ebay for about $40 including shipping. What can one get off a big dish with one of these animals. I looked at lyngsat but am not sure what is in powerview format but still unencrypted. Has anyone actually tried to use one of these units and can tell what they actually received with it?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sounds pretty cheap for the receiver. If one can get a decent channel or two then this would be great for those on a limited income that may be able to survive on a few superstations or something that shows some decent shows.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If Lyngsat shows "F" (for FTA) underneath a heading for a particular transponder which is listed as PowerVu, it is receivable (being broadcast in fixed-key mode).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I haven't had time for an exhaustive search, but I haven't found any PowerVu - F combinations on LyngSat. Further, in LyngSat's list of FTA channels that originate from the US, none of them show PowerVu, just DVB, Digicipher and a sprinkling of other stuff.

Can anybody chip in with an example or two of a PowerVu FTA channel?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

there isn't such a thing (not that I know of)

All Powervu signals are scrambled


----------

